
I wanted to help Google make AI more responsible - 7402
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/i-wanted-to-help-google-make-ai-more-responsible-instead-i-was-treated-with-hostility/2019/04/09/cafd1fb6-5b07-11e9-842d-7d3ed7eb3957_story.html
======
killjoywashere
This is Kay Coles James's response to the disbanding of Google's AI Council.
The fact that the vox story got so much traction and this has gotten 5 votes
(probably all independent submissions) and no comments is a little
disappointing.

